# Stress Echo



## nyyankees (Mar 13, 2014)

does 93351 cover a stress echo or am I missing some codes? Thanks..


----------



## la_0922 (Mar 24, 2014)

it may be missing some doppler codes if those are performed. I would check with your Sonographer to find out if full doppler or limited doppler and color flow codes are used.

HTH 
Louise CPC


----------



## sholland1 (Mar 29, 2014)

In office full stress? You need 93351 93320 93325


----------



## nyyankees (Apr 1, 2014)

sholland1 said:


> In office full stress? You need 93351 93320 93325



Yes - in office. Thanks.


----------



## JMM7378 (Apr 3, 2014)

*Echo stress*

Hoping someone can help with my dilemna.

I am submitting professional charges for an Echo Stress with exercise

The Echo stress with exercise was done and the resting echocardiogram was rendered with color flow and spectral display dopplers.

The rest echo and the stress echo is encompassed into CPT code 93350.
The cardiovascular stress test(treadmill test) coding is 93016, 93018. 
The Spectral display doppler-CPT 93320
The Color Flow doppler-93325

My coding scenario is:
93350,mod-26
93320,mod-26
93325,mod-26
93016
93018

Most times one physician interprets all components of this test.

Need someone's input on how to code if Physician A interprets the Rest echocardiogram with dopplers and Physician B interprets the Stress Echocardiogram with exercise on the same date of service.

I appreciate anyone's assitance.


----------

